# Saved myself bigtime!



## JuneR (Nov 6, 2015)

I was preparing a bid for a customer and afterward I came across this website Contractorrap.com and it saved me a huge headache! See I was able to access a list compiled of customers who were hard to get along with, non-payments, ect. Well, I thought there would be no way my potential customer could ever be on that list. So I entered the address I was bidding on and low and behold, the address was on there for non payments!! I almost fell out of my chair in disbelief. Woo, glad I found out before doing the work and not getting paid for it!:thumbup:


----------



## JuneR (Nov 6, 2015)

*So happy!*

I am so happy I didnt get taken advantage of!


----------



## bestroof (Nov 10, 2015)

*Great information to have - thanks*

Thank you for passing this along. I had no idea that this service existed. This is good information to have.

www.bestorlandoroof.com


----------



## johnmeto (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your experience with us even I also faced same problem but I am very much happy with the help I got from Contractor Quotes. They are a real saviors for me. 

I will also check Contractorrap if they are too helpful or not.


----------



## JuneR1 (Nov 9, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reference of Contractor Quotes, I am going to check into that too.


----------



## johnhaigh (Mar 9, 2016)

Thank you for sharing the information.


----------



## qualityroofingmel (Feb 16, 2017)

Thank you for sharing this information with us.


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Well done you!


----------

